# BEAR SURVIVAL (Breakfast)  [Updated Sept 3]



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

During a recent 3 days without electric, due to Hurricane Irene, I decided to have some "Bacon & Eggs", without dirtying a frying pan (no clean water to wash it with).

Below is how I did it with a "Throw-away" frying pan:

Bear

Meanwhile this thing keeps my Fridge & Freezer at safe temps:








Weber "Q" to the rescue----"DANGER !"-----Hungry Bear!!!







Fill foil pan (throw-away Frying Pan) with Bacon pieces:







Fry Bacon on grill, while getting 3 eggs ready for scrambling:







Sop up extra Bacon grease with paper towel:







Pour slightly beaten eggs over Fried Bacon Pieces:







Be careful not to stomp all over invading 10' tall Tomato plants,

closing in on smoker & grill:







Another view of Tomato plants from above:







Back to stirring Scrambled Bacon & Egg mixture:







Completed & plated "Scrambled Eggs & Bacon Mixed":







BearView:







FINI


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)

My Grand Baby would love that bowl of "maters"... She can eat a whole cartoon if I let her...lol

And the Breakfast looks Great also Bear.. Glad you made it back on here


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good! Mighty resourceful. I wonder what a smoked fritata would taste like? Hmmm...


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

mmm,, sounds like maybe something to try next time I go camping :)


----------



## boykjo (Sep 2, 2011)

hey bear,

Its amazing how we depend on electricity...... How many times did you walk towards or switch the light switch on while you were out of power...... When fran came through I was out of power for 9 days.......... did it all the time.......I lost everything in the fridge and freezer......didnt have a generator.......A conveinent store up the road was selling a cup of ice for a dollar....... he could stick it up his ice hole. Now i got me a miller trailblaizer......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......

Breakfast looks great....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks great. But no cheese?


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks just great...I just bought a whole stack of those foil pans the other day at Sam`s club...Nice Idee.....


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 2, 2011)

This was a good plan my frienf and it looks great .they say that hunger increase   brain powr


----------



## eman (Sep 2, 2011)

Us that can do make do!!!

 Governor just declaired a state of emergency down here as we are expecting anywhere from 12" to 24" of rain in the next 3 days.

Once SOE is declaired anti price gouging law takes affect.  No raising prices cause there's a storm coming.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

boykjo said:


> hey bear,
> 
> Its amazing how we depend on electricity...... How many times did you walk towards or switch the light switch on while you were out of power...... When fran came through I was out of power for 9 days.......... did it all the time.......I lost everything in the fridge and freezer......didnt have a generator.......A conveinent store up the road was selling a cup of ice for a dollar....... he could stick it up his ice hole. Now i got me a miller trailblaizer......
> 
> ...


That Miller is one of my Son's other toys. He moved that one from his shop to his house with his fork lift, and brought the little Generac up to my front porch for me.

Thanks Joe,

Bear
 




eman said:


> Us that can do make do!!!
> 
> Governor just declaired a state of emergency down here as we are expecting anywhere from 12" to 24" of rain in the next 3 days.
> 
> Once SOE is declaired anti price gouging law takes affect.  No raising prices cause there's a storm coming.


12" to 24" ?!?!

I haven't seen rain like that in 42 years !!!!

Thanks Eman,

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 2, 2011)

Bear, looks like your pretty good at "Field Expediency" too, looks great buddy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't have a generator here,Bear.

So if we loose power for a couple of days I guess we'll have a block party.

Fire up the smokers & grills & empty the freezer.

The neighbors will love me!


----------



## venture (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice recovery!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 2, 2011)

watch out for those tomatoes they will sneak up on you while your smoking!







Weve made many a meal while the power was out  (andrew 20 yrs ago 4 weeks no power)  my dual grill out back is direct hookup to city gas which has never gone out in a storm so i always have a fuel source.   made many a meal on that grill, breakfast lunch and dinner  we keep cases of ravioli spagettios corned beef hash and stuff like that, just heat em on the grill

glad to hear you didnt get flooded!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Bear, looks like your pretty good at "Field Expediency" too, looks great buddy.


LOL---You remember that, huh? I love a guy who pays attention!

I learned it from an old Sarge---My Dad.

Thanks,

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Don't have a generator here,Bear.
> 
> So if we loose power for a couple of days I guess we'll have a block party.
> 
> ...


LOL---I'm betting the neighbors already love you !!!

Bear




miamirick said:


> watch out for those tomatoes they will sneak up on you while your smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one nasty looking Mater!!!!!

I'm much to high here (not me, my house) on this little mountain, to get flooded.

4 weeks?--That really would suck!

We were wondering how long we could go without septic problems, with a hard wired pump in the last tank.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank You for the kind words Terry, Mdboatbum, Larry, Scott, Roller, & Aaron!!!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice Bear Breakfast

We gots a generator like yours too.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 2, 2011)

Needs cheese.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 2, 2011)

nice to see a bear not going hungry!


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 2, 2011)

*That looks great, Bear. I am trying it tomorrow.*

*JC*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *That looks great, Bear. I am trying it tomorrow.*
> 
> *JC*


Great!

You could add cheese, like Scott & Michael mentioned. I do sometimes. Maybe add it to half & see how you like it?

The first time I ever had this was after I got back from Vietnam. Mrs Bear & I bought a small house, but we had to wait for settlement, so we lived at her parents house for about a month. I was working middle shift, and my MIL used to wait up for me (1:30 AM), and make me something to eat (midnight snack!). She made me Bacon & eggs mixed, and I've been eating them ever since. I knew she was a keeper for sure, waiting up all that time to feed me!!!!  She used to pack my lunch too, and it was the first time I ever had more than one slice of meat & one slice of cheese in my life!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks JC,

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmmmmm, bacon and eggs......., breakfast of Americans, just needs some cheese for my taste.

Tomorrow I'll have time to actually cook breakfast, I think I'll defrost some bacon, thanks for the inspiration Bear.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2011)

Great looking breakfast Bear. I have had power outages for a week and have used dry ice with great success in both the fridge and freezer.

Now with the motorhome we have a 50AMP 7.5 Onan to run things. 90 gal of diesel and we are good for several days


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 2, 2011)

That did _*NOT *_look like your homemade bacon!  Is this some sort of digital illusion?  A trick of my aging eyes?  Say it ain't so!  I don't know if I could handle Bearview with store-bought bacon!!!!  Glad you're weathering the storm & resultant fall-out OK!


----------



## erain (Sep 2, 2011)

looks like ya did what ya needed to do to feed the bear......Thumbs Up


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been doing all my cooking on the MES but after reading this I ran out and filled my propane tanks so I don't end up screwed and hungry in a power outage. Nice looking grub too.


----------



## scooper (Sep 3, 2011)

That's how it's done Bear!  Nice job!

Down here in S FL we have had plenty of hurricanes with a week or two of no power. 

Generators and full propane tanks are a must.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 3, 2011)

looking good there Bear.....b'fast camping style, shoulda thrown in some spuds to get happy in that bacon drippin's. That Weber looks sparkling new....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

Venture said:


> Nice recovery!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv!

bear
 




nepas said:


> Nice Bear Breakfast
> 
> We gots a generator like yours too.


Thanks NEPAS !!

My kid told me it was a good one, and it ran nice & smooth.

I ran it from 9 PM to 6 AM every night & off & on during the day (Freezer & Fridge only, except for a morning pot of coffee)

Got about 8 hours per gallon. Wish my Ram would do that !!!

It gets used really hard too, on cell tower jobs. Those crazy kids are real hard on everything!  

Bear




michael ark said:


> Needs cheese.







chefrob said:


> nice to see a bear not going hungry!







JC1947 said:


> *That looks great, Bear. I am trying it tomorrow.*
> 
> *JC*


----------



## slownlow (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice job.  Looks Geat!    I was in the same boat, although I did have clean water to wash pans with

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110833/irene-breakfast-no-power


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Mmmmmm, bacon and eggs......., breakfast of Americans, just needs some cheese for my taste.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have time to actually cook breakfast, I think I'll defrost some bacon, thanks for the inspiration Bear.
> 
> Gene


Thanks Gene!!!

Yup Cheese is a great add on---I like provolone best on it.

Bear
 




Scarbelly said:


> Great looking breakfast Bear. I have had power outages for a week and have used dry ice with great success in both the fridge and freezer.
> 
> Now with the motorhome we have a 50AMP 7.5 Onan to run things. 90 gal of diesel and we are good for several days


Thanks Gary,

How cold can you keep a freezer with dry ice?

Bear
 




adiochiro3 said:


> That did _*NOT *_look like your homemade bacon!  Is this some sort of digital illusion?  A trick of my aging eyes?  Say it ain't so!  I don't know if I could handle Bearview with store-bought bacon!!!!  Glad you're weathering the storm & resultant fall-out OK!


Thanks James !!

It is from my "Extra Smoky Bacon" batch. I wouldn't do that (store-bought) to you guys---Not even during a State of Emergency!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear




erain said:


> looks like ya did what ya needed to do to feed the bear......


LOL---Gotta feed the Bears to keep them from growling!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

Speaking of Bears, one of my Bears was nice enough to help me shave:

Got my equipment out:                                                         Now hold that mirror steady!!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
      
	

		
			
		

		
	







                                                                                           Plenty of water to rinse my shaver.

Where am I???                                                                  The Army took my steel pot away from me!!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> I've been doing all my cooking on the MES but after reading this I ran out and filled my propane tanks so I don't end up screwed and hungry in a power outage. Nice looking grub too.


Better safe than sorry!!!

Thanks Buddy!

Bear
 




scooper said:


> That's how it's done Bear!  Nice job!
> 
> Down here in S FL we have had plenty of hurricanes with a week or two of no power.
> 
> Generators and full propane tanks are a must.


Thank You Scoop!!!

You guys are old hands at this----We're a little more accustomed to Snow & Ice storms!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Had a whole house stand-by generator in the old house in Ft. Laud., don't even have a small one here. Just don't keep too much in the freezer during hurricane season. Been lucky so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> looking good there Bear.....b'fast camping style, shoulda thrown in some spuds to get happy in that bacon drippin's. That Weber looks sparkling new....


Thanks Willie!

MMMmmmm---Spuds in Bacon dripping---Oh Yeah!!!

I just clean the grill before every use. I gotta clean the inside of the lid before Winter again, and clean the big bottom bowl, and change the foil drain pan.

The outside stays nice, because I keep it covered, and it's under roof. First grill I ever kep under roof.

Bear




slownlow said:


> Nice job.  Looks Geat!    I was in the same boat, although I did have clean water to wash pans with
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110833/irene-breakfast-no-power


I went to that link---You guys are better at storms than we are up here, unless there's ice & snow involved.

Glad you came through it so well !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 4, 2011)

Smarter than the average Bear!  Nice job and good luck getting power back!


----------



## jak757 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd never doubt Bear that you would make do and get through.  Glad to see you hanging in there.  Breakfast looks good!  Your post reminds me of something I was just telling my wife -- we need to get a generator.  The worst time to try to get one is when you need one.  Not a lot of need for them here -- but there have been some times when it would be nice to have.  Think I will do that before winter hits.

Glad to see you are surviving the storms....and the attack of the killer tomatoes!

Take care Bear


----------



## scooper (Sep 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Had a whole house stand-by generator in the old house in Ft. Laud., don't even have a small one here. Just don't keep too much in the freezer during hurricane season. Been lucky so far.




We looked into those.  In Boca Raton there are no natural gas lines.  So everyone who has one installed has a 500 or 1000 gallon propane tank in the ground.  I do not want to pay to fill that thing up.  Then... you get 4 - 5 days at best on a tank of propane, depending on how much power is used.

I hope I never have to see it, but if we get another 2 week period of no power, everyone who has propane powered whole house gens. will be out of gas.  And there's no way the gas company will be able to fill all those up in that short of time.  After spending $15 - $20K, they still lose all their food.

I'll take my lil' portables for now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike & John!

This was the longest (66 hours) we have been without electric here, but we lose electric for up to 12 hours pretty often.

The lines here are old, and we're pretty much out in the sticks. 

My closest neighbor South, on my side of the road is about a half mile, and I can't see another house during the Summer, and can only see one house, other than my Son's house, during the Winter. 

If a deer walks by our house & sneezes, we lose electric, and we are some of the last ones to get it restored, when a lot of people lose electric, because they do the more populated areas first. I can understand that.

My son has freezers in his pole barn shop, and a big combination at his house.

I have two combinations & a freezer at my house.

We moved everything from the shop to our houses, and powered the ones with the food in only.

Now we just cleaned the others out, plugged them back in, and put all the good stuff back where it was.

We also got rid of some old Tuna, Swordfish, and Mahi Mahi---and one very large old Salmon!!!!

We're in good shape now.

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad to hear your circumstances have improved.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Mike & John!
> 
> This was the longest (66 hours) we have been without electric here, but we lose electric for up to 12 hours pretty often.
> 
> ...


How did you get rid of all that fish?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> How did you get rid of all that fish?


Sad story:

My son brought a whole mess of Salmon fillets home from his NY Salmon trip, 23 months ago.

He told me I could smoke all but one of the 19 huge Salmon fillets (he marked the nicest one for himself).

He had a couple hundred pounds of Tuna, Swordfish, and Mahi Mahi in there too. He told me which ones he wanted, like the "tuna bellies", etc, etc.

So 2 years later (last week), the only ones left were the ones I left there for him!!!

Like I said---sad story.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Glad to hear your circumstances have improved.




Thanks Michael !!

I tried to reply to you last night, but I couldn't get the ads to stop jumping into my reply box!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Sep 7, 2011)

Just wishing well for another brother in smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and a vet to boot.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

You call that sad, I call that an opportunity to go fishing!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> You call that sad, I call that an opportunity to go fishing!
> 
> Todd


LOL---I agree Todd.

I just hate to see good fish end up in the dumpster.

It's the PA Dutch in me!

Bear




michael ark said:


> Just wishing well for another brother in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Thank You, Michael !

Bear


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good ..good idea for throw away pan


----------

